
Screenhero has joined Slack - huntermeyer
https://screenhero.com/
======
minimaxir
Note that Screenhero was _acquired_ by Slack; the "joined" label is an odd
usage that implies that they just registered for the service.

~~~
huntermeyer
Ya it is a bit confusing. I had to click through to "Read the Full Story" page
to find out Slack acquired Screenhero.

------
gregorkas
A possible [January 2015] tag could be added here, because it happened a while
ago. I can't wait for the integration to be released, though. Then we can
finally ditch skype for good.

